# Another signature



## crkdshad (Oct 22, 2007)

I was bored. I don't think its as good as my current one..

Suggestions?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice.  Your name could be bigger though, IMO.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2007)

I thinks its better.


----------

